
N.Y. Attorney General Tells Daily Fantasy Sports Companies to Cease Operations - doener
http://www.wsj.com/articles/n-y-attorney-general-tells-daily-fantasy-sports-companies-to-cease-operations-in-the-state-1447197512?alg=y
======
greenyoda
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10543315](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10543315)

